# be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11  850W gibt es langsam den geist auf?



## Duality187 (20. September 2018)

Hallo Liebe Community ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen ich bin langsam am verzweifeln....

Ich habe seit 3 1/2 Jahren folgendes Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11  850W und seit paar tagen habe ich das problem das mein PC mitten im betrieb nen

Reboot durchführt aber das auch nur wen ich Rainbow Six Siege zocke. Im normal gebrauch surfen, youtube usw läuft er einwandfrei. Wen so ein Reboot 

passiert habe ich folgende Meldung im Eventlog: Ereignis ID 41 / Aufgabensektor: 63 / Quelle: Kernel Power / Ebene: Kritisch

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir das bestätigen das dass vom Netzteil verursacht wird. Im Anhang hab ich noch meine Specs

Grüsse Tom




System
Modell : ASUS All Series ASUS MB
Serialnummer : System Ser**********
Gehäuse : Default string Desktop
Hauptplatine : ASUS X99-M WS/SE
Serialnummer : 1804242********
BIOS : AMI (OEM) 3601 08/08/2017
Intel vPro : 9.1.37.1002
Gesamtspeicher : 16GB DIMM DDR4

Prozessor(en)
Prozessor : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5930K CPU @ 3.50GHz (6C 12T 3.7GHz, 3GHz IMC, 6x 256kB L2, 15MB L3)
Sockel/Slot : FC LGA1150


Speichermodul(e)
Speichermodul : Crucial/Micron BLS8G4D240FSAM16FAD 8GB DDR4 PC4-19200U DDR4-2400 (16-16-16-38 4-54-18-6)
Speichermodul : Crucial/Micron BLS8G4D240FSAM16FAD 8GB DDR4 PC4-19200U DDR4-2400 (16-16-16-38 4-54-18-6)

Grafiksystem
Monitor : LG ULTRAWIDE
 (2560x1080, 34.1")
Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti (22CU 3072SP SM5.2 1.14GHz/1.53GHz, 3MB L2, 6GB 7GHz 384-bit, PCIe 3.0 x16)

Grafikprozessor
CUDA : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti (2816SP 22C 1.14GHz/1.53GHz, 3MB L2, 6GB 6.61GHz/7GHz 384-bit)
OpenCL : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti (2816SP 22C 1.14GHz/1.53GHz, 352kB L2, 6GB 6.61GHz/7GHz 384-bit)
D3D 11 : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti (3072SP 22C 1.14GHz/1.53GHz, 3MB L2, 6GB 6.61GHz/7GHz 384-bit)
OpenGL : GeForce GTX 980 Ti/PCIe/SSE2 (6GB)


----------



## teachmeluv (20. September 2018)

Hi und willkommen im Forum!

Leider kann ich mobil den Screenshot nicht ausreichend scharf lesen, daher sehe ich die restliche Hardware nicht. Ist vor kurzem etwas gewechselt worden oder ist Hardware übertaktet? Das DP 11 ist eigentlich ein High-end-Netzteil und wäre die letzte Vermutung, wenn ein Defekt vorliegt. Die Dinger haben allerdings auch 5 Jahre Garantie, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Duality187 (20. September 2018)

Ich habe die Specs noch in den Beitrag geschrieben. Es sind eigentlich alle Teile gleich alt nur das Mainboard wurde gestern ersetzt weil das andere kaputt ging und mit dem alten Mainboard hatte ich auch das gleiche problem. Übertaktet ist nichts.


----------



## teachmeluv (20. September 2018)

Zockst du nur RSS 6 oder auch andere Titel? Wie sehen im Betrieb die Temperaturen aus? Kennst du dich mit Afterburner aus? Es kann vermutlich auch die GPU unter Last sein.


----------



## Duality187 (20. September 2018)

Ich hab Afterburner drauf ja aber super auskennen tu ich mich nicht, die Temperaturen sind so um di 60-69 Grad beim Zocken. Ich zock auch anderes ja aber momentan nur RSS 6. Dort habe ich immer konstante 60 FPS mit so ziemlich alles auf max und keine Einbrüche oder sonstige bemerkbaren Fehler. Vor allem traue ich mich schon gar nicht mehr zu zocken, ich weiss ja nicht ob der Hardware das schadet wenn er immer mitten im Game Rebootet

was ich noch erwähnen sollte ist mit dem alten Mainboard konnte ich Nichtmal die erste Runde RSS 6 fertig zocken. Seit gestern mit dem neuen Mainboard konnte ich 2 stunden zocken dann kam der neustart. Bei mir wird auch geraucht darum kann die lebensdauer auch kürzer ausfallen als angegeben.  was meine Erfahrungen sind.


----------



## teachmeluv (20. September 2018)

Alle Treiber sind seit dem Wechsel auf dem neuesten Stand? Nochmal geschaut, dass der CPU-Kühler richtig sitzt? Ich würde zum Test auch einen anderen Titel spielen. Wie sieht denn die Temperatur der CPU aus?


----------



## Duality187 (20. September 2018)

Ich wollte jetzt overwatch testen und das ging keine 5 Minuten und jetzt hat er komplett runtergefahren und startet nicht mehr...... War demnach keine gute Idee andere Spiele zu testen


----------



## teachmeluv (20. September 2018)

Duality187 schrieb:


> Ich wollte jetzt overwatch testen und das ging keine 5 Minuten und jetzt hat er komplett runtergefahren und startet nicht mehr...... War demnach keine gute Idee andere Spiele zu testen


Doch, dann wissen wir immerhin schon, dass es wohl eher ein Hardware Problem ist. Bitte zunächst einmal den Treiber der Grafikkarte mit DDU runter werfen und neu installieren. Dann den Afterburner so einrichten, dass du beim Spiel sehen kannst, wie die Temperaturen aussehen. Overwatch ist aus meiner Sicht eher ein GPU-lastiger Titel, daher geht meine Vermutung weiterhin in diese Richtung. Der Reboot kann auch durch Schutzschaltungen des Netzteils kommen, was dadurch Schlimmeres verhindert.


----------



## Duality187 (20. September 2018)

Ja aber jetzt startet er gar nicht mehr! Dan ist es doch eher das Netzteil oder nicht?


----------



## teachmeluv (20. September 2018)

Kommst du denn ins BIOS? Dann dort mal bitte die Default Settings aufrufen. Hat das Mainboard eine Diagnose-LED?


----------



## Duality187 (20. September 2018)

Er startet gar nicht mehr, nix geht mehr. Beim mainboard leuchten nur noch Power und reset button


----------



## teachmeluv (20. September 2018)

Klemm mal die Grafikkarte ab und schließe den Monitor ans Mainboard an, damit der Rechner ggf über die iGPU startet. Das BIOS dann entsprechend dem Hinweis im Handbuch im ausgeschalteten Zustand resetten.


----------



## Duality187 (20. September 2018)

Ich hab keine onboard grafikkarte


----------



## teachmeluv (20. September 2018)

Oh, das war mir entfallen :/

Keine Ersatzkarte da? Dennoch mal einen BIOS Reset durchführen.


----------



## Duality187 (20. September 2018)

Nein hab keine Ersatz grafikkarte, aber ich kann ja nicht ins bios weil der PC ja gar nicht mehr startet. Das mainboard hat Strom das heisst das Netzteil geht noch oder? Der PC würde ja trotzdem anspringen wen die graka hinüber wäre, würde dann einfach nix sehen. Darum denke ich das es der CPU ist wen der PC jetzt gar nicht mehr anspringt? Macht das Sinn? ^^


----------



## teachmeluv (20. September 2018)

Jetzt wird es aus der Ferne schwierig. Das Problem war exakt dasselbe vor dem Wechsel des Mainboards? Und du hast sicher alles wieder korrekt verbaut? WLP und Kühler auf der CPU angebracht?


----------



## Duality187 (20. September 2018)

Ja hatte genau das selbe Problem mit dem alten mainboard, schlussendlich bekam das alte mainboard kein Strom mehr darum haben wirs dann ausgewechselt. Zusammengebaut hat ihn mein Mitbewohner, er baut schon seit 10 Jahren PCs zusammen von daher denke ich schon das da alles richtig ist, hatte auch die letzen 3 1/2 Jahre keine probleme. Er arbeitet bis 23 Uhr  darum kann ich ihn nicht fragen aber er weiss langsam auch nicht mehr weiter... Könnte dir sonst Bilder schicken wenn das hilft


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2018)

Ich tippe mal schwer auf das Mainboard.
Du kannst das Netzteil ja mal an einem anderen Rechner testen.


----------



## Duality187 (20. September 2018)

Das mainboard ist aber 2 Tage alt


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2018)

Und dann darf das nicht defekt sein?


----------

